# Scientific names of algae?



## ruki (May 28, 2007)

Algae genera are legion. You also need a good microscope to differentiate between them.

Page 164 from *Ecology of the Planted Aquarium* by Diana Walstad


> I gave up on algal taxonomy after I had some 'green mat' algae from my tanks examined by a biologist. Under the microscope, the algae turned out to be a conglomerate of many separate species. The two dominant genera identified by their filamentous branching pattern and caracteristic spores, were Oedogonium and Pithophora (both green algae from the Division Chlorophyta). The Oedogonium appeared to be a mixture of not one, but several species. In addition, blue-green algae Chamaesiphon and Chroococcus species appeared as small blue-green bulbs attached to the green filaments. Finally, there were small populations of diatoms (Division Chrysophyta) and other miscellaneous algal species within the green may. Thus, I decided to use common, descriptive names for algae found in aquariums.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

check out wikipedia... Last I checked, they have a good section on algae.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

ruki said:


> Algae genera are legion. You also need a good microscope to differentiate between them.
> 
> Page 164 from *Ecology of the Planted Aquarium* by Diana Walstad


She's a quitter

I identified a number myself that had been assumed to be things entirely different.

Some folks give up because it requires more expertise than they are willing to invest. It's not easy in their defense.

I could say the same about bacteria, which she is more focused on in her profession.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Glouglou said:


> Can we have the scientific name associate with the common name of algae?


I have, few others do.
You need to be able to identify it first though.
Few hobbyists have that skill.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ruki (May 28, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> She's a quitter
> 
> I could say the same about bacteria, which she is more focused on in her profession.


I think she doesn't go in to the genera for them either. 

It would probably be good for people to use the real division names when referring to algae types. Fat chance of that happening though.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Generally I identify the main players and noxious species.

I list the main genera and a few species I know I and others can get without too much uncertainty.

I doubt many will use the Latin names for algae.
I'm writing extensive articles on each group of algae and discussing which genera are present in FW systems in the Barr Report.

I've done the Red and diatoms thus far. The greens will be a long one......as will the cyanophytes. There are other groups but they are not particular common in FW planted tanks and I'll not discuss them.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

